# Nashbar Derby Softshell on sale



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Technically this should be in Hot Deals, but in case you don't visit that forum, Nashbar's Derby Softshell is on sale for about $37 before any tax if applicable. Free shipping orders over $49; arm and leg warmers also on closeout pricing. Over 200 positive reviews, for what that's worth.

Nashbar Derby Softshell Jacket


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

bikewriter said:


> Technically this should be in Hot Deals, but in case you don't visit that forum, Nashbar's Derby Softshell is on sale for about $37 before any tax if applicable. Free shipping orders over $49; arm and leg warmers also on closeout pricing. Over 200 positive reviews, for what that's worth.
> 
> Nashbar Derby Softshell Jacket



I would like a jacket like that without the fleece so I could roll it up in a ball and put it in my jersey pocket. Severe cold is not something I experience in my area.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

BikeLayne said:


> I would like a jacket like that without the fleece so I could roll it up in a ball and put it in my jersey pocket. Severe cold is not something I experience in my area.


I ordered the cannondale pack me jacket. They claim it will fold up to fit in my jersey pocket. I assume it will be without a liner of any sort. If it fits I will be happy with a windbreaker type jacket. I frequently wait until the rain stops and then try and get out before it kicks up again. Sometimes I get caught but this will hold the moisture back for a while. At least better then a jersey with arms. It's on Nashbar closeout for $20.00 and 23% off. If it does not fit then I will just pass it on to a friend.


----------

